# What benefits do expats receive arriving from the UK?



## jappa78 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello,

I am moving to Guadalajara to live and work starting in January. I am looking for advice from anyone who has been sent out to work for their company in Mexico.

Do you pay tax in Mexico even if you are paid from a UK company?
Do you pay tax in the UK if you are being paid by a UK company but working in Mexico?
How easy is it to buy a car?
Can you give me any helpful links for medical and travel insurance companies in Mexico? As well as car insurance?


I would really appreciate your help with these questions and although the questions are focused more at the experiences of a fellow Brit, I would welcome input from anyone and everyone.

Cheers

John


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would think that your company's personnel department would have all of these answers for you. After all, they affect your pay package and should have been computed, discussed and agreed to before your transfer, along with FM3 working visa approvals, housing costs, etc.
Buying a car is quite easy and the major dealerships will be helpful. I would avoid independent used car lots, etc. You will need a proper visa and an address for the registration. The newer the vehicle, the higher the annual 'tenencia' tax which starts at 3% of the value of a new car and declines 10% per year for ten years.
I can't help on your insurance question, other than to say that costs are reasonable in Mexico and will depend on age and health condition.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Usually, taxation depends on where you are working, rather than where you are being paid. However, there are tax treaties between some countries that mean that if you are a transfer to another country, you pay taxes in the country you left, rather than the country where you work.

RV is right, your company should be handling all of this, and should be able to tell you how it will work.


----------



## jappa78 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for you reply and your sound words. 
Unfortunately the company I work for has not got any experience in sending people to work in Mexico hence why I am investingating. They have actually asked me to find out all the info and to make a proposal to them. 

I will keep on investigating.

Where abouts in Mexico are you based? What have been your experiences?


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

*Taxation for UK citizen*

Jappa - your company must have a Mexican accountant - this person and or company can give you the information you need. The company in the UK must be able to contact an international accounting company there who can help them too.
Good luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Jappa,
If your company is 'sending you to work in Mexico', I assumed that they had a branch there and that you would be working for that branch. If that is not the case, and they are sending you to 'work' in their interest in Mexico, you may find that getting a working visa will not be easy; maybe not possible. Would you care to share the details of what your company is asking you to do. Perhaps, then, we could give you more solid advice. You should also contact the Mexican Embassy in London or a consulate, if there is one closer to you. Again, I'm assuming that you are in GB, since you say you are a UK Citizen. However, that may not be the case, I know, and may add another dimension to the type of information you seek. Also, are you fluent in Spanish?


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

RV,
To drive a Jalsico plated vehicle would not our new amigo need a Jalisco driver's license?

jappa78,
I sincerely hope that you are doing this investigative work well in advance of your intended arrival. Living and working here is very, very different than the UK, USA, CAN, etc. We have no idea what your work plans are so it would be difficult to speak on specifics. Getting a work permit can be difficult, but if you are representing your company's products and they're already established in Mexico then not so much. On the other hand, if your planning on providing material service, e.g. technical consultant, engineer, etc., that would complicate things.
Expat's can be extraordinarily helpful if provided with good background information. Don't be discouraged! A very important component of living here is patience. Lack this one element and be neither happy nor successful here.
Verde-Va


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have an Jalisco plated car and drove it with a Texas drivers license for a couple of years. In that time, I was stopped and asked to show a license with no comment being made about the Texas license. Since then, I have obtained an Jalisco drivers license since the Texas license is due to expire. I may try to renew it anyway but that is getting difficult from afar.


----------



## philgib (Sep 20, 2008)

Ask for an international driving license from the UK before living your country. It will allow you to drive for some time. 

Never buy a car in Mexico with a foreign plate. That is illegal. 

Never drive a car which is not insured. You would go straight to jail if you are responsible for any injury in a car accident. You do not want to know what a Mexican jail looks like.

If you need a work permit, it really is up to how badly your company wants you in Mexico as yes, asking for an employee work permit is a big hassle. If your company is well established in Mexico and really wants you, the company will make all the efforts and you will not have much to do.

If you are in the situation where the Mexican company will let you do most of the homework, than I hope that you have lots of hair on your head as you will no doubt lose some of it in the process - I did.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Do they still issue international drivers licenses? They were originally put in place to allow a picture to be associated with drivers licenses, back in the days when a drivers license was basically a piece of cardboard. Most countries only required them if your license did not have a picture. Now that almost everyone has a license with a photo, is an international drivers license even available?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

synthia said:


> Do they still issue international drivers licenses? They were originally put in place to allow a picture to be associated with drivers licenses, back in the days when a drivers license was basically a piece of cardboard. Most countries only required them if your license did not have a picture. Now that almost everyone has a license with a photo, is an international drivers license even available?


Last I knew, an international drivers license was something issued by the national auto association (AAA in the US) that just provided a standarized translation of your license into several languages. Haven't seen one recently, but when I had my int'l license, it was only good if presented with your home country driving license.

Given the current laws about having to get a local license within a month or so of "taking up residence" in most countries, an international license really doesn't seem to get you much these days.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## philgib (Sep 20, 2008)

I have been driving with international driving license for 5 years now, but it is time for me to get a Mexican one. 

There is no theorical exam, only a practical exam. Than it is easier to go around with a driving license as an ID than a passport. No big dammage if it is lost...


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

The conditions for driving licenses vary from state to state. Phil may have been able to get a license without taking the written test but in other states, that may not be the case.


----------



## jappa78 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks to you all for your advice.
The idea is that to begin with I am living in the Guadalajara/Chapala/Ajijic/Jocotepec area. I have been trying to look for house/flats 
to rent in these areas on the internet. I have especially had trouble finding anything the the Lake Chapala area. Does anyone know of any useful websites?

Also do you know roughly how much I should pay for a part-furnished flat or house with 2-3 rooms?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you mean 2-3 bedrooms, you will find them in the Lake Chapala area, listed by rental agencies, anywhere from $500-$1500 per month. Use Google for "Ajijic, Chapala Rentals" or "Ajijic, Chapala Real Estate".


----------



## Markosjal (Sep 28, 2008)

"Than it is easier to go around with a driving license as an ID than a passport"

The only valid ID in Mexico is a Passport, or your IFE if you are Mexican. A drivers license is not worth didly for ID


----------



## Micah34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for you reply and your sound words. Never buy a car in Mexico with a foreign plate. That is illegal.
my photography:- portrait painters


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, you will need a valid driver's license from somewhere; almost anywhere. They are reciprocal. An 'international driver's license' is simply an affirmation and translation of the validity of your home license. They are seldom used here and are not necessary; nor are they a valid license without your current original license.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

synthia said:


> Do they still issue international drivers licenses? Now that almost everyone has a license with a photo, is an international drivers license even available?



Yes, Triple A (AAA) offices around the world will issue them. You have to take in 3 i believe passport photo's........


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The international drivers license was originally developed when drivers licenses were pieces of cardboard and didn't have pictures.  They are sort of redundant now.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

synthia said:


> The international drivers license was originally developed when drivers licenses were pieces of cardboard and didn't have pictures. They are sort of redundant now.



Maybe but some countries still ask that you have them.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

But apparently Mexico isn't one of them.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

This would have been an issue back before the UK had pictures. I wonder if the countries that still require them are ones that don't have pictures now?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The topic was, "What benefits do expats receive arriving from the UK?"
I think we have wandered away from the question.


----------

